# HP Pavillion with i5 1135G7 power limit issues



## XAedgeS (May 21, 2021)

My laptop just have some weird power limit instead of a static power limit like my past laptop.
It an HP Pavilion with an i5 1135G7. The way PL1 work is kinda adaptive one, it range from 15W to 18W randomly, but the temp is just shyly around 70C.
I turn on Disable and Locked Turbo Power Limits, nothing happen, PL1 still kick in.
PL1 and PL2 change be change in TPL tab, and it will got change to that number that I change (I confirm it by TS Bench or Cinebench), but the PL1 will still kick in again.
I still a bit stumble with it since my last laptop was a i5 8265U and it can unlock just fine.
I will gladly send more screenshot and answer anymore thing you guys need.
Thank you beforehand.

I attach some screenshot, they are my setting, and show that the PL1 kick in after around 28 seconds after running with no limit, even PL2 don't bother to kick in.


----------



## unclewebb (May 21, 2021)

XAedgeS said:


> HP Pavilion


Some HP laptops will set a long term PL1 power limit internally. You cannot use ThrottleStop to go beyond this internal limit. The CPU will compare the PL1 power limit that you have set in ThrottleStop with the PL1 power limit that is set internally and it will use the lower power limit. If HP does not want your laptop CPU to exceed 17W then, long term, it will power limit throttle so it does not exceed 17W. I do not know how to get beyond this limitation.

You should have kept your 8th Gen laptop. These were wonderful devices when the power limits were left unlocked.
Here is a Lenovo C930 at full load and full speed without any power limit throttling issues. It only thermal throttles when it gets too hot.






In the TPL window, check the Short Power PL2 box and do not check the Clamp box. If you want your CPU to briefly go to 35W or 40W then set PL2 to 35W or 40W instead of 24W.

Do not check the PP0 Power Limit box, do not check the Clamp option and do not check the Lock option. I do not think this will make any difference to your problem but if this is not solving your problem, they do not need to be checked.


----------



## XAedgeS (May 22, 2021)

Thank you for reply, but there also one more weird thing since even I set PL2 to 24, PL2 didn't kick in at all. 
The CPU will load until thermal red (95C), and keep loading for 28 second until PL1 kick in. And actually most of the time, PL2 never work.
And the highest PL1 one I saw this HP set is around 22W, so it will range from 15W to 22W, but always tend to get as close as 15W as possible.
As the dev of ThrottleStop, do you have any suggestion for a brand not tighten their CPU like this? I read too much Dell and HP locked their CPU as tight as possible.

Edit: Update, as you said, HP really have one internal PL1, as I think the Disable and Locked Power Limit option in FIVR just simply bypass normal PL2 and PL1 set by the CPU, so HP just decide it PL1 have to kick in.


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2021)

XAedgeS said:


> PL2 never work


Your screenshot shows that you did not check the PL2 power limit box in ThrottleStop. Check that box and check both Clamp options.

Do not check or lock the PP0 Power Limit. 

I do not test laptops. I do not know any good or bad ones.


----------



## XAedgeS (May 22, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot shows that you did not check the PL2 power limit box in ThrottleStop. Check that box and check both Clamp options.
> 
> Do not check or lock the PP0 Power Limit.
> 
> I do not test laptops. I do not know any good or bad ones.


Well, thank you for all those insight, and to made ThrottleStop. 
My i5 6500 on desktop can undervolting perfectly and use max of it performance, and I'm just sad looking how laptop maker just make us buy the CPU which we cannot even use 100% of it anyway.
And one more funny thing about the laptop, if I not plug AC in, the PL1 cannot kick in, HP consider their 15W lock is PL2.

Also I never understand PP0 Power Limit is, can you explain it? I'm really interested in these CPU thingy.


----------



## unclewebb (May 22, 2021)

XAedgeS said:


> if I not plug AC in


Some laptops enforce stricter power limits when running on battery power. This is about the only time power limits make sense. This is used to protect the battery.

The main power limit is called the package power limit. It applies to everything within the entire CPU package. The CPU cores, iGPU, System Agent, etc. The PP0 Power Limit only applies to the cores. My 10th Gen desktop CPU ignores the PP0 Power Limit. Not sure if this one is still used on the mobile CPUs. In previous generations, if the PP0 Power Limit was set too low, Limit Reasons would report CORE POWER in red. I have not seen that in any recent screenshots so it might be obsolete and no longer used as a throttling method.


----------



## XAedgeS (May 23, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some laptops enforce stricter power limits when running on battery power. This is about the only time power limits make sense. This is used to protect the battery.
> 
> The main power limit is called the package power limit. It applies to everything within the entire CPU package. The CPU cores, iGPU, System Agent, etc. The PP0 Power Limit only applies to the cores. My 10th Gen desktop CPU ignores the PP0 Power Limit. Not sure if this one is still used on the mobile CPUs. In previous generations, if the PP0 Power Limit was set too low, Limit Reasons would report CORE POWER in red. I have not seen that in any recent screenshots so it might be obsolete and no longer used as a throttling method.


Thank you so much for all the info.


----------



## XAedgeS (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello, I'm back again for a bit of report.
As I said upper, HP forced 15W PL1 constantly so ThrottleStop don't really work for me.
But then I just realize that on Linux (Fedora KDE is the distro I'm running), when I plug in AC, there is absolutely no power limit at all, the whole CPU package just only throttle when it reach 95C, for infinite of time (at least from my 2 hours stress test continuously), do you have any idea why HP cannot force their PL1 on Linux? But on WIndows it still there, throttle.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

XAedgeS said:


> why HP cannot force their PL1 on Linux? But on WIndows it still there, throttle.


Are you running any HP software that controls the power plans when you are in Windows? Some manufacturer software uses a cool and quiet mode which limits the power.

Some computers also have the Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework driver installed. Uninstalling this driver and blocking Windows from reinstalling it has helped some users.


----------



## XAedgeS (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Are you running any HP software that controls the power plans when you are in Windows? Some manufacturer software uses a cool and quiet mode which limits the power.
> 
> Some computers also have the Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework driver installed. Uninstalling this driver and blocking Windows from reinstalling it has helped some users.


I don't think any HP software is on my computer, as I reinstalled Windows like 3 times already.
And the weird thing with this laptop is the power plan is kinda like they're hiding all of the setting to me. Like the screenshot below will show you better than my word.



That is all they got, nothing more, I tried Performance from ThrottleStop, still the same thing.

Also I think my laptop don't have Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework driver at all, I check every thing in Device Manager. 


Thank you for answer again.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

XAedgeS said:


> I reinstalled Windows like 3 times already


Did you install the generic ISO from Microsoft?



XAedgeS said:


> the power plan is kinda like they're hiding all of the setting to me


This is common. Did you try using ThrottleStop to switch to the hidden Windows High Performance power plan? Most options might still be hidden. You used to be able to unhide a lot of the missing options but not sure if that is a good thing to be doing. Here is an example of how to unhide things.









						How to Access Hidden Power and Processor Options in Windows 10
					

What means are there to access and change hidden power and processor options in Windows 10? A way to find information on hidden globally unique identifier (GUID) power and processor options. A way...




					superuser.com
				




The Windows High Performance power plan usually breaks connected standby mode. You are forced to use the Windows Balanced power plan if you want that to work correctly.

Maybe Intel Dynamic Tuning is a new and improved version of the previous Intel Dynamic Platform driver.

Something that is installed in Windows is preventing you from fully using your CPU. Have a look in the Task Manager Details tab for any suspicious looking HP software.


----------



## XAedgeS (Jun 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Did you install the generic ISO from Microsoft?
> 
> 
> This is common. Did you try using ThrottleStop to switch to the hidden Windows High Performance power plan? Most options might still be hidden. You used to be able to unhide a lot of the missing options but not sure if that is a good thing to be doing. Here is an example of how to unhide things.
> ...


Yeah, I did use the generic .iso from Microsoft, boot from USB then clean install so that should be good.

So I probably need to try disable or remove those Intel Dynamic Tuning right? I will report to you in 12 hours.

Thanks for support, it really just weird to get maximum performance on Linux but not on Windows.



unclewebb said:


> Did you install the generic ISO from Microsoft?
> 
> 
> This is common. Did you try using ThrottleStop to switch to the hidden Windows High Performance power plan? Most options might still be hidden. You used to be able to unhide a lot of the missing options but not sure if that is a good thing to be doing. Here is an example of how to unhide things.
> ...



Hmm, seem like I cannot unlock any more setting in the power plan, the High Performance in ThrottleStop I already tried in the past, still the same as Balanced mode.

I'm still not sure about the Intel Dynamic Tuning, try to uninstall them then run a stress test right away, but it still throttle to 15W.

This is the setting extracted from the cmd from the link you sent:








						Power Scheme GUID: 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c  (High performance)  G - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




It did have more setting, but I tried to unlock all of them according to the link you sent, it would not show anything more up.


----------



## SCRipTi (Dec 30, 2022)

XAedgeS said:


> Olá, estou de volta novamente para um pouco de relatório.
> Como eu disse acima, a HP forçou 15W PL1 constantemente, então o ThrottleStop realmente não funciona para mim.
> Mas então eu percebi que no Linux (Fedora KDE é a distro que estou executando), quando eu conecto o AC, não há absolutamente nenhum limite de energia, todo o pacote da CPU apenas acelera quando atinge 95C, para infinitos de tempo (pelo menos do meu teste de estresse de 2 horas continuamente), você tem alguma ideia de por que a HP não pode forçar seu PL1 no Linux? Mas no Windows ainda está lá, acelerador.





XAedgeS said:


> Hello, I'm back again for a bit of report.
> As I said upper, HP forced 15W PL1 constantly so ThrottleStop don't really work for me.
> But then I just realize that on Linux (Fedora KDE is the distro I'm running), when I plug in AC, there is absolutely no power limit at all, the whole CPU package just only throttle when it reach 95C, for infinite of time (at least from my 2 hours stress test continuously), do you have any idea why HP cannot force their PL1 on Linux? But on WIndows it still there, throttle.


Does any linux distro remove this power limitation?


----------

